# 2011 National Summary



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to 2011 NFC Watermark's Running Back and Jim Gonia!

*Dates: November 13-19, 2011*
*Location: Oakdale, CA*
*Judges: *
*Atlantic Zone - Ed Haskins*
*East Central Zone - Lee Jolley*
*West Central Zone - John Goettl*
*102 dogs qualified, 90 dogs entered, 89 dogs started*

*Retriever Blog written by Vickie Lamb*
*Retriever Report written by Tina Ebner and Gwen Jones*

*1st/2nd Series: Land double with land blind, dog 41 starts the series*
*Scratches: 6*
*Handles: 76*
*Dogs Dropped: 62, 76*

*3rd Series: Water marks, dog 63 starts the series*
*Number of dogs remaining: 87*
*Handles: 64, 65, 66, 67, 69, 73, 79, 83, 87, 90, 3, 8, 9, 11, 16, 18, 20, 23, 34, 38, 43, 52, 57, 59, 61*
*Double Handles: 77, 82, 13, 27*
*Pick Ups: 80, 81, 86, 89, 12, 24, 26*
*Dogs Dropped: 8, 11, 12, 13, 24, 26, 27, 52, 64, 66, 69, 73, 77, 80, 81, 82, 86, 87, 89, 90*

*4th Series: Water blind, dog 85 starts the series*
*Number of dogs remaining: 67*
*Pick Ups: 41*
*Dogs dropped: 1, 3, 9, 10, 16, 17, 19, 21, 25, 34, 39, 41, 43, 45, 50, 57, 59, 63, 68, 79, 83*

*5th Series: Land triple (2 flyers, 2 retired) with an honor, dog 18 starts the series*
*Number of dogs remaining: 46*
*Handles: 23, 28, 29, 30, 36, 37, 44, 48, 53, 61, 65, 67, 88, 4, 14, 15*
*Pick Ups: 33, 35, 75*
*Dogs dropped: 23, 33, 35, 44, 61, 65, 67, 75*

*6th Series: Land blind, dog 51 starts the series*
*Number of dogs remaining: 38*
*Pick Ups: 14*
*Dogs dropped: 14*

*7th Series: Land/water quad, dog 60 starts the series*
*Number of dogs remaining: 37*
*Handles: 78, 7, 18, 30, 40, 46, 55
Double Handle: 56
Pick Ups: 48
Dogs dropped: 2, 4, 5, 18, 22, 29, 30, 37, 46, 48, 55, 56*
*
8th Series: Water blind, dog 84 starts the series
Number of dogs remaining: 25
Dogs dropped: 7, 28,32, 36, 38, 74, 78*

*9th Series: Quad with honor, dog 47 starts the series
Number of dogs remaining: 18 
Handles: 47, 51, 53, 58, 84, 42
Pick Ups: 85
Dogs dropped: 40, 42, 47, 53, 60, 85*

*10th Series: Land quad, dog 71 starts the series
Number of dogs remaining: 12*
*
1) FC Rocky Creek's Full Tilt Boogie (Pearl) - 4th 
2) NAFC-FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade (Grady) - 7th
3) FC Beadle LC's Three Ring Circus (Ringo) - H3, 4th
4) FC-AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet (Bullet) - H5, 7th
5) FC DoubleDuce (Duce) - 7th
6) AFC Windy City's Bent Tail (Hook) - S1
7) FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me (Mercy) - H7, 8th
8) FC-AFC Ragin Eye Of The Storm (Cane) - H3, 3rd
9) FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter (Skeeter) - H3, 4th
10) FC-AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute (Brook) - 4th
11) Leica II (Leica) - H3, 3rd
12) FC-AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns (Pow) - PU3
13) FC-AFC Freeridin Smooth Operator (Mootsie) - DH3, 3rd
14) FC-AFC Chatanika's High Water Haylee (Haylee) - H5, PU6* *
15) FC Drake's Bay Parting Of The Sea (Moses) - H5- In The Club House*
*16) FC Abby's Little Cooper (Abby) - H3, 4th
17) Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz (Louie) - 4th 
18) FC Moonstones Ignites On Impact MH (Flint) - H3, H7, 7th
19) FC-AFC Wham Bam's Just A Little Bit (Bitsy) - 4th*
*20) FC-AFC Hardscrabble Carbunnation (Fizz) - H3 - H10, In The Club House*
*21) FC Counterpoint's Sidekick (Hawk) - 4th 
22) FC Shadow's Whiteshoes (Billie) - 7th
23) FC Seaside's Bullwinkle (Moose) - H3, H5, 5th
24) FC Peakebrook's Brawny Force (Dozer) - PU3
25) FC-AFC Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em (Dealer) - 4th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*26) FC-AFC Jazztime Hanging Chad (Chad) - PU3
27) FC-AFC Riverrun's True North (Pete) - DH3, 3rd
28) FC-AFC Hardscrabble Roxie McBunn (Roxie) - H5, 8th
29) NFC-AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo (Boo) - H5, 7th
30) Citori's No Holds Barred (Freedom) - H5, H7, 7th
31) FC Seaside's Pelican Pete (Pete) - In The Club House
32) FC-AFC Land Ahoy (Pirate) - 8th
33) FC-AFC Lil Chin Music (Lil) - PU5
34) FC Seaside's Kingfish (King) - H3, 4th
35) FC Maplecreek's Mini Chopper (Chopper) - PU5
36) FC Watermark's BB Standing Ovation (Bravo) - H5, 8th
37) FC-AFC Dixie City Jam II (Streak) - H5, 7th
38) FC-AFC Machthree's Edge (Edge) - H3, 8th
39) FC-AFC Camino Weight Cutter (Cutter) - 4th
40) FC-AFC Eva-Ethyl-Proby-Weber (Eva) - H7, 9th
41) FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko (Chance) - PU4
42) FC-AFC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent (Tia) - H9, 9th
43) FC Knollwood Sweet Lily (Lily) - H3, 4th
44) FC Contempt Of Court (Ruckus) - H5, 5th
45) FC-AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby (Ruby) - 4th
46) FC-AFC Shadows Sweet Something (Sugar) - H7, 7th
47) FC Me D Boss (Boss) - H9, 9th
48) FC-AFC Lil Bit's Cote D'Or Pinot Noir (Bart) - H5, PU7*
*49) NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie) - H10 - In The Club House*
*50) FC Road Warrior's Duramax (Diesel) - 4th*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*51) FC-AFC Sara's Blue Streak (Blue)** - **H9**, H10 - In The Club House*
*52) FC Wingover's Pedro II (Pedro) - H3, 3rd 
53) FC-AFC Candlewood GoldenDaze Louie (Louie) - H5, H9, 9th
* *54) FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble (Ali) - In The Club House*
*55) FC-AFC Waterdogs Shock And Awe (Shock) B- H7, 7th
56) Vista's Case Of Purple (Casey) - DH7, 7th
57) FC-AFC Jet Black Bustin Thru The Brush MH (Jet) - H3, 4th*
*58) FC Little Bit Dangerous (Tiny)** - **H9** - In The Club House*
*59) FC Jazztime Empty Wallet (Cash) - H3, 4th
60) FC-AFC Sureshot's TKO (Tyson) - 9th
61) NFC-AFC Candlewood's Something Royal (Windy) - H3, H5, 5th
62) FC Westwoods Iron Man (Gauge) - 2nd
63) FC-AFC Wine Glass Lucky Strike (Lucky) - 4th
64) FC By Golden's Pond's Legacy (Pride) - H3, 3rd
65) FC-AFC Landover's Right On Target (Aero) - H3, H5, 5th
66) FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber (Saber) - H3, 3rd
67) FC Adams Acres Water Lilly (Lilly) - H3, H5, 5th
68) FC-AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader (Guide) - 4th
69) FC Fresh Squeezed Juice (Juice) - H3, 3rd
* *70) FC Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon (Piper) - H10, In The Club House*
*71) FC Watermark's Running Back (Emmitt) - In The Club House*
*72) FC Premier's RSK Powerstroke (Diesel) - In The Club House*
*73) FC-AFC Holy Cross's Moses (Moses) - H3, 3rd
74) FC-AFC-FTCH-AFTCH Runnin's Molly B (Molly) - 8th
75) FC Mitimat You Go Girl (Diva) - PU5*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*76) FC-AFC Premier's Iron Man Ozzy (Ozzy) - H1, 2nd*
*77) Candlewood's Skyrocket (Sky) - DH3, 3rd*
*78) FC Merlyn IV (Merlyn) - H7, 8th*
*79) FC-AFC-CNAFC-CFC-CAFC Moonstones Hug And Moochie - H3, 4th*
*80) CNFC Road Warriors Lady Hawk (Haley) - PU3*
*81) FC-AFC Castlebay's Night Robber (Thief) - PU3*
*82) FC-AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet (Pink) - DH3, 3rd*
*83) FC Bayou Teche Tex (Tex) - H3, 4th*
*84) FC-AFC Citori's Vista 40th Pres (Reagan)** - **H9 - **In The Club House*
*85) FC RSK's Oohs And Aahs (Ozzie) - PU9*
*86) FC Nobody Moves Nobody Gets Hurt (Brutus) - PU3*
*87) FC-AFC Sanpitch River Shore Thing (Shorty) - H3, 3rd*
*88) FC-AFC Seaside's Get the Party Started (Pink) - H5, H10 - In The Club House*
*89) FC Maple Creek's Spirit Warrior (Levi) - PU3*
*90) FC Sorol Green River Indian Scout (Carson) - H3, 3rd*


*Dogs qualified but not entered:* 

*FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy, Penny Youngblood, Dallas, TX *
*FC-AFC Cropper’s Hit & Run, Newt Cropper, Ocean City, MD *
*FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer, Robert Johnson, Lydia Fekula and Jeff Schuett, DeForest, WI *
*FC Tiger Mtn’s Hokulele, Don and Mary Bovers, New Canaan, CT*
*CNAFC-CFC Mjolnir Bluebill Of Allanport, Scott Adams, Port Robinson, ON *
*FC Two Step’s No. Ninety-Nine, Tom Vaughn, Parker, CO *
*FC-AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog, Howard Niemi, Anchorage, AK *
*FC Greenwing Tall Timber, Craig Stonesifer, Dover, DE *
*FC-AFC Cropper’s Get Sum, Newt and Karen Cropper, Ocean City, MD *
*FC Fever Pitch Fergie, LF, Rick Millheim, Oxford, NY *
*FC Bitterroot Float, Barbara and Jack Lyon, Lake Stevens, WA *
*FC-AFC Ooo La La French Lady, Leo Plourde, Oakdale, CT*


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM,

Sincere thanks from all of us who enjoy your efforts to keep us updated on this exciting annual event.

Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I did not compute these stats, HiRollerLabs (Ann Heise) did, so thank her!
1st/2nd Series
2011
 102 qualified, 90 entered, 1, scratch, 89 started
Held in Oakdale, CA
 Land double with land blind
 2 dogs dropped, 87 dogs remain *(97.8%)*

2010
 105 qualified, 97 entered, 2 scratches, 95 started
Held in Vicksburg, MS
 Double with a retired gun and a blind, cock pheasants.
 6 dogs dropped, 89 dogs remain *(92.6%)*

 2009
 102 qualified, 92 entered, 2 scratches, 90 starters
Held in Dover, DE
 Interrupted land double with blind
 7 dogs dropped, 83 dogs remain* (92.2%)*

2008
116 Qualified, 105 Entered, 1 Scratch, 104 Started
Held in Montgomery, TX
1st series was not combined, Land double, 2 retired
11 dogs dropped, 93 dogs remain *(89.4%)*



3rd Series
2011
 Water marks triple with one retired
 20 dogs dropped, 67 dogs remain *(75.3%)*

 2010
Water blind
 25 dogs dropped, 63 dogs remain* (66.3%)*

 2009
Water triple
 24 dogs dropped, 59 dogs remain *(65.6%)*

2008
Combined 2/3rd series, Land blind and water blind
11 dogs dropped, 82 remained* (78.8%)*



4th Series
2011
 Water blind, long land entry with scented point
 21 dogs dropped, 46 dogs remain *(51.7%)*

 2010
 Water triple, out of order flier, 2 retired
 9 dogs dropped, 54 dogs remain *(56.8%)*

 2009
 Water blind
 5 dogs dropped, 54 dogs remain *(60%)*

2008
Land/Water triple, 2 retired
23 dogs dropped, 59 dogs remain* (56.73%)*



5th Series
2011
Land triple (2 flyers, 2 retired)
8 dogs dropped, 38 dogs remain *(42.6%)*

2010
Land blind
 6 dogs dropped, 48 dogs remain *(50.5%)*

 2009
Water triple with honor
 7 dogs dropped, 47 dogs remain *(52.2%)*

2008
5th/6th series combined, see below


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

6th Series
2011
Land blind
1 dog dropped, 37 dogs remaining *(41.6%)*

2010
 Land Quad with 2 fliers
 20 dogs dropped, 28 dogs remaining *(29.5%)*

 2009
 Land quad with 2 flyers & 2 retired guns
 13 dogs dropped, 34 dogs remaining *(37.8%)*

2008
Water blind with land mark, pull off flier, run blind
12 dogs dropped, 47 dogs remaining* (45.2%)
*



 7th Series
2011
Land/Water Quad
12 dogs dropped, 25 remaining *(28.1%)*

2010
 Water blind
 No dogs dropped, 28 dogs remaining *(20.5%)*

 2009
 7th & 8th combined, see below.

2008
Land blind
2 dogs dropped, 45 dogs remaining* (43.3%)*



8th Series
2011
Water blind
7 dogs dropped, 18 dogs remaining *(20.2%)*

2010
 Water triple with two retired and an honor
 13 dogs dropped, 15 dogs remaining *(29.5%)*

 2009
 Double blind (combined 7th & 8th)
 10 dogs dropped, 24 dogs remaining *(26.7%)*

2008
Land quad with honor - 2 live roosters, 2 dead hens
25 dogs dropped, 20 dogs remaining *(19.23%)*



 9th Series
2011
Land/Water quad
6 dogs dropped, 12 dogs remain *(13.5%)*

2010
 Water triple with two retired and a wipeout flier
 3 dogs dropped, 12 dogs remain *(15.8%)*

 2009
Quad with honor
 12 dogs dropped, 12 dogs remain *(13.3%)*

2008
Water triple with honor
5 dogs dropped, 15 dogs remaining *(14.42%)*



 10th Series
2011
Land quad
All 12 finished *(13.5%)*
*NFC Watermark's Running Back (Emmitt) and Jim Gonia
*

2010
 12 dogs started the series *(12.6%)*
 1 dog picked up *(11.6% were finalists)*
*NFC-AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo (Boo)and Paul Sletton
*

 2009
 All 12 finished *(13.3% were finalists)*
*NFC Mioaks Fabulous Flipper (Flipper) and Dave Ward
*

2008
All 15 finished* (14.42%)*
*NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie) and Dave Rorem*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Added stats through 2008, along with location the National was held and who the winner and handler was. Enjoy...

Thanks Ann for your help!


----------

